# موضوع / مشرف / عضو الشهر  (شهر 11)



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كالعادة و كما عودناكم شهريا ها نحن نعلن موضوع / مشرف / عضو الشهر

و الفائزين لهذا الشهر هم:

موضوع الشهر:  *O0oكرسي الأعترافo0O*
عضو الشهر: *ارووجة* 
مشرف الشهر: *REDEMPTION*

مبروك للاحبة 

و ايضا حبينا ننوه انه في موضوع رائع بدأ اليوم مع بداية الشهر و هو من اعداد الاخ الحبيب *REDEMPTION*

*مسابقة المرشد الروحى (( شهريه ))*

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## REDEMPTION (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 


الاخ الحبيب ماى روك ..

والاخوة الاحباء الذين قاموا بترشيحى .. 

صدقونى .. لا أستحق هذا التكريم ... صدقونى بالفعل 

أشكركم من أعماقى على محبتكم الرائعه 

ليثبتنا المسيح له كل المجد على الايمان القويم .. حتى نكون مع الابرار والقديسن فى فردوس النعيم 

صلواتكم من أجلى


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك ياطااااارق تستحقها يابني *
*والف مبروك ياروووجة انتي وموضوعك اللي يستحق*
*ماعنك غبتي الشهر دة *
*بس تستحقيها ومش تغيبي عننا تاني *


----------



## قلم حر (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ألأخت أرووجه : على ألأقل.. لن ننسى موضوعك ( كرسي ألأعتراف )...ألذي ساهم و سيبقى يساهم في مزيد من ألتعارف ( ألفعلي ) بين ألأخوه و ألأخوات .....وهو برأيي من أهم ألأسس ألمطلوبه لتقوية أركان منتدانا ألحبيب و ألتواصل بين ألأعضاء .
فأنا مثلا اٍستفدت منه ألكثير .
فألف شكر لكي .
ألرب يباركك و يحفظك .

REDEMPTION
صاحب ألقلم ألساحر !
نشكرك على مجهوداتك ألرائعه و تواصلك ألمستمر ....فأنت أخ بحق ....متواضع دائما ...قريب للقلب ....دافىء ألفكر ...........لذلك نحن نطمع بك و سنبقى نطمع بك ....فلتتذكر دائما أننا سنبقى نطلب منك ألمزيد و ألمزيد و ألمزيد :smil12: .
أعانك ألرب و قواك و حماك .​


----------



## Twin (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووك*​ 
*مبروك أخي حبيبي طارق *
*"أنت تستحق لأنك مشرف بحق"*
*مبروك أختي أروجة *
*"أنتي بالفعل تستحقيها مع أنك مش موجودة بقالك كام يوم"*
*:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: *
*مبروك للكل وأختيارت موفقة*​ 
*وفي الأخر هحب أقول ............*
*لا عزاء للسابقين*
:36_1_4: :36_1_4: 
*أرتميس وأمير*
*ههههههه*​*سلام*​


----------



## Fadie (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك يا طارق تستحقها بجدارة فعلا مجهودك جميل جدا و محبتك عظيمة فعلا

اروجة الف مبروك و للأمام دائما


----------



## ماهر (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك لطارق واتمنى ليك التوفيق دايما 

ومبروك للعضوة ارووجة العضو المتمز لهذا الشهر 

والى الامام دائما


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروك يا طارق تستحقها فعلا 

وارووجه  مبروك يا حبيبتى انتى وموضوعك فعلا موضوع جميل اوى وممتع

ربنا يبارك حياتكم دايماااا:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Michael (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك للجميع


والشهر القادم عقبال الباقيين*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك يا طارق*

*بجد تستحق اكتر من كدا*

*ربنا يديم تميز قلمك الواضح في المنتدي*

*الرب يبارك حياتك *

*ومبروك مرتين لارووجة مرة لاختيارها كعضو ومرة لموضوعها الجميل*

*الرب يباركها*


----------



## ميرنا (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروك يا طارق ومبروك اروجه جت متاخر بس معلش *


----------



## tina_tina (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مبروك للجميع (طارق ورووجة)
وفعلا الموضوع جميل جدا جداويستحق التثبيت للابد
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## فادية (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروك للمتميزين 
اكيد تستحقو دا لابداعكم وجهودكم 
ربنا يبارككم ويحفظكم


----------



## ارووجة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

واااااو

من متى هالحكي؟ هههههه

شكراااااااااا كتيررررررررر الكم   

الله يباررررك فيكم  ياغاليين

ان شاءالله اكون عند حسن ظنكم
مع اني مابستاهل كل هاد


والله فرحتوني من قلبي كتيررررررر
وخليتو هالشهر  يكون مفرح الي رغم الصعوبات
 اللي مريت بيها بالشهر 



شكراااااا كتيرررررررررر

ربنا  يحميكم


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..


الاحباء ..

ما يسعد المرء بالاكثر ليس تكريمه .. ولكن الحب الواضح فى تهنئته بهذا التكريم ..

كل شخص فيكم يستحق أن يُكتب أسمه مكانى ... ويستحق عن جداره صدقونى .. لقد صنعتم من مكان صغير فى منتدى عملاق .. ركن دائم للمحبه .. و نقاء القلب 

أحبكم جميعاً من قلبى

فتحياتى العميقه اليكم

وصلواتكم


----------



## ارووجة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك اخي طارق 
تستاهل كل خير


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

العزيزه جدا أرووجه 

تكريمى هو أنهم أختارونى معك ..  

انتى تستحقين أكثر من ذلك بالفعل .. لقلبك الصافى ومحبتك البريئه الرائعه 

الف مبروك


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الكلام ده كبير عليااا
تسلم ياطيب
الله يبارك فيك اخي  ^_^


----------

